# Ugh, nightmare!



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff went on a little hike today with his buddies from down the street. We have a rail trail here and we let the dogs off leash and they love to run. The sides of the trail are covered in leaves, wet nasty stuff and loads of poison ivy. Gryff, of course, loves to roll in all of it. I wasn't able to take a picture because I had no other choice but to wrap him in a towel and march straight to the bath. From the belly down, he was BLACK and covered in leaves and twigs. My husband and I worked on him for an entire hour to clean him. It was awful. Of course, my friend Linda's dogs left the trail with nothing on them whatsoever.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Of course Gryff & Linda's dogs had an extreme contrast. It figures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Let him be in full coat and it is even more insane. I am taking agility classes right now with all short coated breeds and most of them water breeds. Our agility instructor even put out a pool. We did agility while it was sprinkling and yuck... Sometimes I think it would be so much easier to have labs


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Sounds like Gryff is feeling better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It took 4 of us to brush and bathe 2 dogs last night. Why is it I could bathe and dress 3 kids by myself but can't manage 2 dogs under 9 pounds each???

We got an e-mail yesterday that our neighborhood pool is open. My 12 year old son wanted to take the dogs down there and play in the pool with them, I should have let him! My husband said if we did our key card would no longer work!!!:laugh:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I usually wash and dry Gryff myself. Now that I know how much easier (although no less time consuming) it is to do it with my husband's help, he's stuck helping from now on!

Gryff's never been swimming per se. He likes to run around in all the little tributaries he finds on our hikes though.

Gryff is feeling much better now. I think he just had a little cold or something.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Neither of my guys have been swimming either. Scooter has been to the beach with us a few times but he was scared to death of the water even though the waves were tiny. They won't be going to the pool in the 'hood either.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> It took 4 of us to brush and bathe 2 dogs last night. Why is it I could bathe and dress 3 kids by myself but can't manage 2 dogs under 9 pounds each???


:laugh:

Ivy, I can't believe you went through that to get Gryff clean. I sure do wish you could have got a picture. His coat must be longer now to get that much stuck in it.

Gina


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

One of my puppy buyers have a lake house. The first time they took their puppy there, she jumped right into the lake! It is still cold here on some days and she was only four months old. They all started to freak out and the husband was about to jump in after her. She just swam around a little and then went back to shore. When they met me over three years ago looking for a dog they asked if Havanese liked water. I told them I didn't know because my dogs had never been swimming. I guess they ended up with the perfect puppy for them! LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's funny, Jennifer! lol 

Oh, Ivy, I can sympathize, though I don't think I've had quite that many things stuck to my guys' hair. Yikes!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It was really, really bad. I couldn't manage a picture because I couldn't put him down until he was in the tub.


----------

